# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Hello!

## Brandon_S

Good evening, my name is Brandon and I am currently a college student and I am hoping to learn from you all to help bring my excel skills to the next level, while hopefully giving back after I learn more! Thank you all for letting me join, and I look forward to meeting y'all

----------


## arlu1201

Hello Brandon_S, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------

